

Ask HN: Learning programming from scratch - codegeek

If someone wants to learn programming from scratch, what are some of the recommended resources online today ? I thought I would know this but when I start thinking, I get confused. there is codecademy.com etc, but what else ?
======
Prometheus1981
What kind of programming are you looking for exactly? Web Development? Or,
Mobile app programming? Or maybe even desktop programming?

